# Hilfe! Pose treibt ständig ab!



## matze2720 (24. März 2010)

Hallo erstmal,
hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, in der suche bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden.
Ich angle an einem Teich mit einer wassertiefe um die max. 1m. der untergrund ist sehr schlammig und da der teich so flach ist, gibt es auch eine menge kraut. Ich fische mit ner 4,2m shimano hyperloop. zielfisch sollen plötzen und schleihen sein. 
folgendes problem. ich bekomme es nicht hin das die pose dort stehen bleibt, wo sie soll, sobald auch nur ein laues lüftchen bläst, treibt mir die komplette montage davon. hinzu kommt, dass die schnur permanent im bogen auf dem wasser schwimmt. trotz rute unters wasser und ein paar kurbelumdrehungen. sie bleibt kurz unter wasser und taucht sofort wieder auf. ein angeln mit 2 ruten ist so gut wie unmöglich, da alle angelplätze an dem gewässer relativ eng sind (schilfgürtel) und sich die beiden montagen ständig in die quere kommen. hab schon irgendwie alles versucht und bin schon am verzweifeln. wenn ihr ideen und anregungen habt, was die montage die schnur oder die pose betrifft nur her damit|bla:  vielen dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Sledge (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Pose treibt ständig ab!*

Nimm eine schwerere Pose und laß 1-2 Bleiperlen auf Grund aufliegen, die Pose hebt sich dann leicht an oder steht etwas schräg im Wasser. So sollte sie nicht so schnell abtreiben, und das gesamte Vorfach liegt auf Grund. 
Auf diese Art habe ich schon ne Menge Schleien in einem ähnlichen Gewässer gefangen.

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Pose treibt ständig ab!*

3 Möglichkeiten:
- falsch ausgelotet-Köder ist im mittelwasser
-falsche Bebleiung- setze die bleischrote weier auseinander, und 1 kl. Schrot ca. 4cm vor den Haken
- drücke die Schnur unter Wasser. Nach den Auswerfen. Rute ruter, rutenspitze unter Wasser , und 1-2 schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen-damit drückst du die Schnur unter wasser

Ich glaube
Punkt 3 ist die Lösung!




Stefan


----------



## HD4ever (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Pose treibt ständig ab!*

die Schnur sollte schon irgendwie unter Wasser sein ...
wenn du z.B. Waggler nimmst die weit unten nen Öse haben und die Rutenspitze dann unter Wasser drückst sollte die Schnur dann auch unten bleiben ....
vielleicht sonst mal ne andere Schnur aufspulen ?! |kopfkrat


----------



## chivas (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Pose treibt ständig ab!*

schnur entfetten hilft auch öfters mal... mit feuchtem lappen/tuch mit etwas spülmittel die schnur einfach mal "abwischen".

vorfach etwas länger als die gelotete tiefe und wie schon egsagt, nen extra schrotblei vor den haken - dann steht die pose genau wie jetzt, wenn das blei auf dem grund aufliegt.

mach beides, und du wirst ruhe haben  - wenn der wind in die schnur bläst, die von der rute ins wasser geht und dir damit alles wegtreibt, stell die rute schräg, so dass die spitze im wasser ist.


----------



## Jack2jack (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Pose treibt ständig ab!*

Hab das gleiche Problem an meiner Match im Moment das liegt an der Schnur ich wollte ne sink Schnur habe aber eine schwimmschnur bekommen die hatten auch keine andere in 0,12mm selbst mit spüli und unterwasser gezogen treibt die wieder hoch. Ist die Schinoby vorher hatte ich Maxima drauf und nie solche Probleme.
Also ich werde mir Morgen im anderen Laden eine sinkende Schnur holen damit das Problem endlich erledigt ist.
Die Driftbeater Methode wie oben beschrieben hilft eher dann noch weiter wenn die Strömung so stark ist das nur das unterwasser ziehen der Schnur nicht mehr hilft.

Grüße


----------



## matze2720 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Pose treibt ständig ab!*

erstmal danke für die tips, viell. sollte ich es mal mit entfetten versuchen. hab ne nagelneue stroft drauf. als pose hatte ich ne drennan loafer mit 3-5g drauf. sollte doch schwer genug sein. dann wird es wohl an der bebleiung liegen. ich muss das bei gelegenheit nochmal austesten. is schon ärgerlich wenn man alle 5min die angel erneut auswerfen muss.


----------



## chris_k (25. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Pose treibt ständig ab!*

Die Stroft ist keine sinking line.
Mach dir ne Maxima oder Sufix Feeder Mono drauf, dann haste Ruhe.

Grüsse Chris


----------



## Skipper47 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Pose treibt ständig ab!*

Entfette die ersten 20 m mit Spülmittel und das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## Sterni01 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Pose treibt ständig ab!*

Moin moin !

Nur durch entfetten, kann man aber die Physik soo nicht umgehen !
Die Pose wird entweder durch a) Unterwasserströmung oder b)Oberflächenströmung, oder c)Wind abgetrieben.

In allen 3 Fällen hilft nur ein ,,Anker,,. Sprich , ein schleifendes Blei.
Bei b) macht Entfetten auch Sinn.
Bei c) wäre es ratsamm, den Windwiederstand der Pose zu verringern. (kurze / dünne Antenne)

|wavey:


----------



## Bleizange (25. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Pose treibt ständig ab!*

@ matze2720

Zu dem Thema wie du deine Pose fixieren kannst wurde schon einiges geschrieben.
Allerdings würde ich für diese Angelart und Zielfische auf einen Drennan Loafer verzichten. Diese Pose ist für meinen Geschmack viel zu grob, da sich für das Trotting entwickelt worden ist. Also montiere lieber eine sensiblere Pose. Und wenn es denn unbedingt eine Exemplar der der Firma Drennan sein soll, dann schau dich mal bei den Modellen mit der Bezeichnung Insert Crystal um. Die gibt es auch in verschiedenen Längen.


----------



## Jack2jack (25. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Pose treibt ständig ab!*

Von Drennan gibt es den nach dieser Angelart benannten Driftbeater der wird aber meist mit etwas mehrt gewicht am boden (meist ein Laufblei) fixiert 2-3 Gramm sollten reichen und das andere Blei das nicht aufliegt tariert den Schwimmer aus. einige nehmen auch etwas weniger blei so das der Driftbeater mit dem schweren blei auf Grund noch etwas weiter aus dem Wasser schaut und ziehen dann die Schnur stramm bis die Pose die gewünschte position eingenommen hat. 
Ich bevorzuge aber die leichtere Montage im Frühjahr wobei dann nur 2-3 9er Schrote aufliegen und die Pose mit dem Rest perfeckt ausgebleit ist.

Grüße


----------



## Gardenfly (25. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Pose treibt ständig ab!*

Da dein Gewässer nicht sonderlich tief ist, sind schwerere Montagen Gift für den Fangerfolg.
Ich hoffe du fischt keine geflochtene Schur, denn normalerweise ist der Schnurbogen kein Problem mehr nach einiger Zeit, wenn man die Schnur nach dem Einwerfen unter Wasser zieht .


----------



## Aloha (25. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Pose treibt ständig ab!*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch eine andere Posenform nehmen. 
Am besten einen Waggler oder eine mit einem Tiefen schwerpunkt.


----------



## Jack2jack (25. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Pose treibt ständig ab!*

Du solltest auf jedenfall einen Waggler verwenden.
Je mehr Drift je länger sollte der Waggler sein und auch die Antenne sollte dann dünner werden. In einem kleinen See sollte aber schon ein gerader Waggler reichen.

Bei mir ist das Problem wieder geschichte seit ich mir heute Maxima auf die Rolle machen lassen habe.... auch ohne entfetten einmal kurz gezogen zack ist die schnur unter Wasser, entfetten muss man die eigentlich erst später wenn die viel mit dem Schmodder an der Wasseroberfläche in Kontakt war.

Grüße


----------

